# new mini donks



## Deanna C jandrew (Oct 22, 2014)

I just purchased two new minis and my other three are having jealousy issues. How do I help get them all to get along and love each other. They are all jennys. The two new ones are both in foal and one is very close to failing.


----------



## Deanna C jandrew (Oct 22, 2014)

Close to foaling not failing


----------

